# Wanting to adopt young cat need help .



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

Ok my mum has wanted a cat /kitten for a bit after growing up allways having cats her oh decided to get a dog about 15 years ago and they havint been able to have a cat from then .
My problem is its just after christmas and i know there will be pets "thrown " away into recues anyone know where they are full and need one adopted around manchester .
she wants a girl cat 
many thanks


----------



## fluffosaur (Dec 10, 2009)

Would you be willing to travel? There is a shelter in Derby who has several young female kitties in need of good homes! =) I might be willing to help transport a kitty halfway.


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

We have a young female cat named Holly in at the moment.

We are based in Macclesfield, Cheshire, not sure if that is too far?

Here is the website

RSPCA Macclesfield SE Cheshire & Buxton Branch


----------



## TortoiseTabbys (May 28, 2011)

belleboris said:


> Ok my mum has wanted a cat /kitten for a bit after growing up allways having cats her oh decided to get a dog about 15 years ago and they havint been able to have a cat from then .
> My problem is its just after christmas and i know there will be pets "thrown " away into recues anyone know where they are full and need one adopted around manchester .
> she wants a girl cat
> many thanks


Have you found a suitable cat?
If not have a look at my post & let me know if your interested ;o) x
http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-resc...e-home-2-x-3-year-old-female-indoor-cats.html


----------

